# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Numra "xhaxhallaresh"

## Noerti

Te gjeni nje numer qe, kur numrin e pare ta veme mbas numrin e fundit te gjeni nje numer qe te jete gjysmi i numrin te pare.

Psh: Po te marem numrin 315 kude vendsur numrin 3 mbas numrin 5 kemi numrin 153 ku eshte afer por ju saktesisht sa gjysma e numrit.
Pak e rende .
Suksese

----------


## shitesi

315789473684210526

pra:157894736842105263
    +157894736842105263
    =315789473684210526
Na le pa gjume re shejtan

----------


## Noerti

Te lumte shitesi, dhe dhe plot numra te tjere.

Gjith te mirat!

----------

